# KL Convention Centre voted best in Asia again



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

nothing much when viewed from the outside, Putra Jaya's convention looks better...the interiors though, is a different story


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

During Tech Ed SEA 2007
by mudzao


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia's first Angkasawan From KLCC
by MohdJunaidi


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by jasonwan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by sabesh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur Convention Center achieves BrandLaureate*
By eTN | Jul 02, 2008 

KUALA LUMPUR – Proving the successful combination of Malaysian talent and an international edge, the three-year-old Kuala Lumpur Convention Center (the Center) has acquired another feather in its cap with its recent coup of The BrandLaureate Awards 2007-2008 for brand excellence in Product Branding - Convention Center. 

The BrandLaureate Awards, also known as the Grammy Awards for Branding, recognizes the best brands from Malaysia and the Asia Pacific and covers various industries and categories, from multinationals to government-linked and public-listed companies. Organized by the Asia Pacific Brands Foundation, winners are determined based on a stringent 300-point judging criteria which covers brand strategy, brand culture, brand communication, brand equity and performance. 

On the Kuala Lumpur Convention Center’s win and its efforts in creating a Malaysian brand of international standing, Peter Brokenshire, general manager, Kuala Lumpur Convention Center said the Center’s achievement is a true Malaysian success story.

“Prior to the Center’s opening in 2005, we essentially started from a zero base in the meetings and exhibitions industry, needing to create awareness of the country, Malaysia, the city, Kuala Lumpur and in turn, the Kuala Lumpur Convention Center. When approaching regional and international markets, we had to explain our unique selling points, such as a value-for-money destination boasting a friendly multi-cultural society, stable political and economic environment, attractive pre- and post-conference tours, first-world infrastructure, technologically-advanced facilities and professional quality service.

“We also had to quickly build-up a bank of comprehensive information on our unique product including marketing material and collateral as the lead time for many of the markets sometimes required up to 10 years and bids being made for events as far ahead as 2016.”

Continuing, Mr. Brokenshire said the key difference for the Kuala Lumpur Convention Center was, and remains, its “Team Malaysia” partnership with Tourism Malaysia, Malaysia Airlines (MAS) and Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL). “Attending trade shows under the ‘Team Malaysia’ umbrella presented a bigger Malaysian brand and indicated ready support from the government and local experts in the field.” 

With its strategic location in the heart of the integrated Kuala Lumpur City Center, the Kuala Lumpur Convention Center is now achieving far more than it was designed to do. In the year of 2007, the Center saw an estimated 32 percent growth over 2006 for the total number of events held and an encouraging increase by 26 percent in number of delegates/visitors attending events at the Center.

“The Kuala Lumpur Convention Center brand continues to garner recognition as the preferred venue for a host of prominent international, regional and local conventions, exhibitions, corporate functions, meetings, entertainment and banqueting events. Its reputation for technologically-advanced facilities, first-class service, gastronomic offerings and a professional team ensures clients that every event will be a seamless experience. At the Kuala Lumpur Convention Center, a client’s success is the Center’s success,” concluded Brokenshire.

Other credits garnered by the Center to date include TravelWeekly (Asia) Industry Awards 2007’s “Best Exhibition and Convention Center in Asia” and the prestigious Green Globe Benchmarked status in recognition of the conscientious first steps taken by the Center towards improving its business and community’s environmental, social and economic performance. These awards add much to the Center’s increasing credibility as a major player in the global meetings and exhibitions arena.

http://www.eturbonews.com/3480/kuala-lumpur-convention-center-achieves-brandlaureate


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur Benefits From KLCC's RM 1.7 Billion Economic Contribution*
November 26, 2008 18:41 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR, Nov 26 (Bernama) -- The economic contribution to Kuala Lumpur through events generated by the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre (KLCC) since June 2005 until October this year, was an estimated RM 1.7 billion, said KLCC general manager Peter Brokenshire Wednesday.

"The RM 1.7 billion generated,represents significant benefits for the city, especially suppliers to the industry, retailers, restaurants, hotels and domestic tourist destinations," he said.

To date, the three-year old KLCC has been the venue of choice for over 1,700 events which in turn, welcomed 6.1 million delegates who contributed 6.5 million delegate days, he highlighted in a statement.

"Events of this calibre attract what the meetings industry call super tourists, as delegates of conventions and meetings are generally known to boast the longest average stay and the highest average spending power by almost five times compared with typical leisure travellers," he said.

Brokenshire said it was imperative that Malaysia maintained its competitiveness in the business tourism arena, especially in light of the current economic slowdown.

He attributed the KLCC's success in winning international and regional business tourism events to the close working relationship enjoyed by it and Tourism Malaysia, Malaysia Airlines, Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd and Kuala Lumpur City Hall.

For next year KLCC has secured a number of events including the 14th Conference on Thinking (2,000 delegates), 17th Conference of Commonwealth Education Ministers (1,200 delegates), 6th World Chambers Congress (1,000 delegates) and the 20th Video Urology World Congress 2009 (800 delegates).

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL Convention Centre wins CEI award*
Published: 2009/01/31

Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre has clinched the CEI 2009 Industry Awards’ Asia’s Best Convention and Exhibition Centre and a joint third place for “Asia’s Best MICE sales team”. 

CEI Asia Pacific, one of the region’s leading titles for the MICE industry, culls views and opinions of CEI readers in an industry survey. 

The centre’s general manager Peter Brokenshire said it has secured more than 1,800 events since its opening in June 2005 to December 2008, contributing more than RM1.8 billion to Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KLCC Wins UN Green Globe Award* 

KUALA LUMPUR, (Bernama) -- The Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre (KLCC) bagged another award when it received the United Nations World Tourism Organisation Green Globe Benchmarked Bronze Status recently.

To win the award, KLCC was measured against its sustainable policy, energy consumption, portable (treated) water consumption, wastes sent to landfill, community development, paper products, cleaning products and pesticide products.

KLCC has also achieved best practices in three areas namely, energy consumption, water consumption and wastes sent to landfill.

General manager Peter Brokenshire said in the press statement that the KLCC would continue to look into more prudent measures involving all levels of staff to ensure that they were able to exceed previous performance levels.

He credited KLCC's ongoing 3R (Reduce, Re-use and Recycle) campaign which encouraged staff and visitors to segregate their rubbish into colourful bins strategically located around the centre," stated Brokenshire.

Amongst the awards already under KLCC's belt are: TravelWeekly (Asia) Industry Awards' "Best Exhibition and Convention Centre in Asia" in 2007 and the BrandLaureate Awards 2007-2008 for excellence in product branding.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre’s Economic Impact to City Hits Estimated RM 1.7 billion*

The economic contribution to the Kuala Lumpur city generated by events held at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre since its opening in June 2005 through to October 2008 has now hit an estimated RM 1.7 billion (US$ 0.5 billion).

To date, the three-year old Centre has been the venue of choice for over 1,700 events which in turn, have welcomed 6.1 million delegates who contributed 6.5 million delegate days.

“Events of this calibre attract what the meetings industry call ‘super tourists’ as delegates of conventions and meetings are generally known to boast the longest average stay and the highest average spending power by almost five times compared with typical leisure travellers,” said the Centre’s General Manager, Peter Brokenshire. “The estimated RM 1.7 billion spillover has generated significant benefits for the city, especially suppliers to the industry, retailers, restaurants, hotels and domestic tourist destinations.”

Brokenshire attributed the Centre’s success in winning international and regional business tourism events to the close working relationship enjoyed by the Centre and its Team Malaysia partners; Tourism Malaysia, Malaysia Airlines (MAS), Malaysia Airports Holdings Bhd (MAHB) and Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL).

“In addition, the successful execution of several high profile events such as the XVIII FIGO World Congress of Gynecology and Obstetrics 2006 with 8,294 delegates, 11th ASEAN Summit 2005 with 5,225 delegates, the 16th World Congress on Information Technology 2008 with 3,225 delegates and 13th International Congress of Infectious Diseases 2008 with 3,200 delegates have added credibility to the Centre, as well as Kuala Lumpur and Malaysia’s ability to successfully host and organise world-class global events,” Brokenshire said.

*For the coming year (2009), the Centre has thus far secured the following international and regional conventions, including the 14th Conference on Thinking (2,000 delegates), 17th Conference of Commonwealth Education Ministers (1,200 delegates), 6th World Chambers Congress (1,000 delegates) and the 20th Video Urology World Congress 2009 (800 delegates).*

Offering first-world infrastructure, technologically-advanced facilities, and professional services amidst a unique multi-cultural society, Malaysia’s appeal as a value-for-money long-haul destination is further enhanced with a variety of attractive pre and post-conference tour options, including some of the world’s best resorts.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kuala Lumpur to host sixth World Chambers Congress*










Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre: Showcasing Southeast Asia

The Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre has been chosen as the host destination for the sixth World Chambers Congress, the first time a Southeast Asian destination has been chosen for the event. 

Organised biennially by the International Chamber of Commerce’s World Chambers Federation, the World Chambers Congress is the only international forum for the global chamber of commerce community. Taking place from *3 to 5 June 2009*, and including a comprehensive agenda of plenaries and workshops, the Sixth World Chambers Congress will represent a virtual showroom for chamber excellence.

Sessions will address the key challenges faced by business today, including the economic implications of climate change, and how business will need to adapt to new challenges in society, as well as the impact of globalisation on small to medium-sized enterprises (SMEs).

Other topics addressed include issues as diverse as corporate governance, counterfeiting and intellectual property, developing youth entrepreneurship, women in business, information technology and leadership.

The unique and universal role of chambers as natural facilitators of building partnerships between governments and businesses is also a core theme. Sessions actively showcase how chambers are responding and leading growth and change within in their communities. 

“This is the first time the World Chambers Congress is to be held in Southeast Asia, with the Federation of Malaysian Manufacturers (FMM) as the host chamber. We are pleased to be the chosen destination for this, and it will give us the opportunity to showcase what our vibrant city has to offer,” said Puan Normah Malik, deputy general of Kuala Lumpur City Hall.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*World’s Leading Thinkers to Take Stage in Kuala Lumpur*

*Some of the world’s leading thinkers* in various disciplines ranging from education, business, arts and culture to health and medicine, science, engineering, sustainability and media and entertainment will gather in Kuala Lumpur this year to address the various areas of thinking for the benefit of mankind.

The likes of Edward de Bono, Tony Buzan and Howard Gardner are among the main speakers of the 14th International Conference on Thinking (ICOT) to be held at the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre (the Centre) *from 22 to 26 June 2009.*

After a 12-year hiatus, this major international event on the thought process will return to South East Asia, marking only the second time an Asian country has been chosen to play host. 

Themed “Thinking Minds: Nurturing the Design of a Better Future”, the biennial conference to be hosted by Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) will bring together over 2,000 delegates and will showcase best practices in thinking strategies from around the world and promote effective thinking and communications across various disciplines.

According to the Convenor of the 14th ICOT, Associate Professor Dr. Shameem Galea, the 14th ICOT is a conference for everyone. “The conference welcomes all who are interested in understanding what ‘thinking’ is all about and what is effective thinking. Participants will have the opportunity to meet international cutting-edge thinkers, leaders, researchers and practitioners from various disciplines.

Elaborating, Dr. Shameem said, “The conference will provide a forum for participants to learn how to develop the creative potential of individuals and how to enhance and develop a culture which can inspire original thought, creativity and innovation.”

*Speaking on behalf of the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre, General Manager Peter Brokenshire said, “We are delighted to be able to mark our fourth anniversary by welcoming another high profile educational event to the Centre. It will indeed be stimulating to have the world’s renowned thinkers in one place at the same time.“

ICOT boasts a 22-year history and is coordinated by an International Standing Committee led by Professor Dr. David Perkins of Harvard University, USA. Members of the public are welcome to participate in the 14th ICOT.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Chopin Society organises first Asian grand piano concert for music lovers*
Tuesday, June 2nd, 2009 03:38:00 










PLENARY HALL, KLCC: Venue for inaugural concert

THE MALAYSIAN Chopin Society is organising the first Asian Grand Piano Concert at the Plenary Hall of Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre (KLCC) on June 12. 

The concert provides a platform for talented young pianists, piano teachers and established piano professors to get together, share their experiences and showcase their talent and virtuosity in music.

Brainchild of both the Chopin Society and the Korean Piano Society, the concert also aims to promote cultural and musical exchanges between Malaysia and Korea.

KLCC is the host venue for this inaugural concert in the Asian region.

"This is in line with the mission of the society to encourage intercultural and international exchanges through music-related activities and to promote excellence in classical music education and appreciation," said Malaysian Chopin Society president, Tunku Munirah Tunku Mustapha.

This concert has attracted 32 participants (28 professors and four children) from Korea; four from Hong Kong and about 100 participants from Malaysia.

The concert is divided into two sessions: the Junior Concert (6pm to 7pm) and the Gala Concert (8.15 to 10.30pm).

In conjunction with the concert, the Malaysian Chopin Society will be hosting a forum titled In Pursuit of Excellence In Music Education on effective ways to develop young musicians, at the Centre on June 13 from 10.30am to 1pm.

Admission cards through individual donations for a minimum of RM20 can be obtained from the organising committee of the Malaysian Chopin Society.

For details, call Felicia Chen at 012-6657 863 or visit www.chopinsociety.com.my.


----------

